# NEW 90cm NA Update pag2 24-07-2013



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello

Got some photos to share.


It is very difficult to take photos with the glossy finish, it reflects evrything...










Here you can see the inflow and outflow holes. I think is holes make much more sense that ADA ones. Hoses come vertically from the wood cabinet, not horizontally, so i think "smile" holes like ADA don't make much sense, funny thing is that everyone keep copying ADA type of holes, but that's my opinion.










This steel design in the wood looks really fancy.










Since this is the ELIT version is does not have holes on both sides.












It also have got some fancy acrylic holders and drawer and got velvet, that gives a luxury feeling.



















And that is how it looks on the lobby.










Well i have some more photos to share, and i will probably gonna take a few more today.

this is the protection sponge that comes with the tank. This sponge is different from usual, it is thinner, and it looks more slim with the tank on top. I like it.





















And now the tank. As you can see, you can barely see the protection sponge. It is a mere details, but when you search for something perfect, you look at all details...




























That's it for now..

see you later


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

That is really fancy, furniture quality. The color also matches the molding in the office.

This is the right start and stuff. Looking forward to more updates.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

That stand is dead sexy! Haven't seen one with such quality before.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

This is going to be good... If I may ask, how much was that stand? It's incredible.


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Most beautiful aquarium stand I've ever seen. Shame we don't have American companies making these high quality stands and aquariums (at least that I know of). I know some companies are trying to recreate the ADA beauty in mini aquariums, but it would be nice to see larger aquariums.

Can't wait to see what filter you select since every filter, with the exception of the SuperJet, is just ugly. No wonder everyone keeps them hidden in cabinets.


----------



## clunkified (Sep 10, 2011)

Killer woodwork!


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Jonnywhoop said:


> This is going to be good... If I may ask, how much was that stand? It's incredible.


Check at their website, but this wood cabinet version is special one, they have produced only a few.

I manage to improve my photos skills so i hope you like new photos with much less reflection.










































you can now see the aquarium tank glass in more detail, empty and clean for the setup...
Can't what to see it happen. I have taken some photos about the filter, light system and arm..










These are the steel flow pipes. This will keep my setup always looking clean and nice. I will never have to clean glass pipes that in 2 weeks are ugly, and wont have the problem to break them or hurt myself. 










this is how the arm screws attached to the wood cabinet.










Now with the arm and the light system setup.




























So this is the filter i bought. 










Pump is made in Japan, a competition between iwaki pumps...










Now gonna show you how the filter come out...










Pretty simple hum....


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow that is beautiful, can't wait to see it filled.


----------



## redeye (May 11, 2013)

That is one nice cabinet.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

amazing. can't wait to see things progress


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

For those interested in the company NA (Natural Aquario), I looked them up and they're a company based in Portugal. Seems like they are trying to replicate everything ADA. Their products look of very good quality and finish and it's a shame we don't have anything like this in the states. Seems like the price is a bit cheaper than ADA


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

Beautiful setup. Do you have a local store that has NA products on display? I'm interested in seeing more photos of their products, and their site is fairly limited.


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Martin Schellinck said:


> Beautiful setup. Do you have a local store that has NA products on display? I'm interested in seeing more photos of their products, and their site is fairly limited.


Hello,

Well they have a uk distributor who has got a wonderful showroom were you can see only NA setups:

Take a look at this link:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/showroom-na-gallery-the-beginning.25599/


----------



## clunkified (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice modern looking rig. If I had a good chunk of change lying around, I'd do something like this.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That equipment is amazing. IMO, looks better than what ADA has to offer, everything looks so quality and many details go beyond ADA (lily pipes going into the stand for example. Love the setup, can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

The most beautiful set up I have ever seen. The storefront is amazing. Oh how I wish we had access to something like this in the states. 

I am motivated now to save my pennies for a custom stand based on yours. Someday!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

What's your hardscape plan? You should use NA Toko stone! It's so cool...


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

This thread is most likely going to make a big dent in my wallet. Was planning on building a stand for my 90p but now... Not all that expensive compared to others really.


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry for the delay, but here is the setup. sorry it wont be a IAPLC winner, but is my tank and i like it....

Well, but let me stop talking, lets go for the photos:

Lights OFF










LIGHTS ON









I have used Campo stones









I wanted to create a triangular layout, so i made the base shape and start to add Soil Bottom









Well This is the hardscape layout base, with the add of RIVER WOOD









Now i added the Soil TOP









Now i added decorative sand, Rio Sand









Now the final hardscape shape done.









And now the plants and everything rolling.










cheers


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

beautiful hardscape. very well done.


is the tank not pushed into the wall all the way? seems that all your pipings eliminate the possibility of the tank being tucked away.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice! Keep up the good work.

What lights did you buy? NA sun lumen?

I (and possibly others) would love some closeup photos on the tanks details, like the rims and silicone seams.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Very clean tank layout and the stand is uber classy too.


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello you all



Jonnywhoop said:


> beautiful hardscape. very well done.
> 
> 
> is the tank not pushed into the wall all the way? seems that all your pipings eliminate the possibility of the tank being tucked away.


Well that is just for the reason that i want to see it from my living room, and for that purposes i need to setup i little more upfront.




> Very nice! Keep up the good work.
> 
> What lights did you buy? NA sun lumen?
> 
> I (and possibly others) would love some closeup photos on the tanks details, like the rims and silicone seams.


Yes it is SUN LUMEN. I will make those photos next time.

But for now, just a 8 day progress since setup.



















Made also this close ups for the ferts and tools holders, i like them a lot.



















cheers


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

is the filter NA? how much was it?


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello



Green_Flash said:


> is the filter NA? how much was it?


Yes i am using the NA POWER FILTER. It have cost me more than 550EUR, but now they dropped their price, check at their website.

cheers


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Matsnork said:


> Any updates?


Hello

Yes and no. 

This tank was great, was realy good looking but i had no time to make maintenance and take photos, so unfortunaly you didn't get the chance to see it at the very best.
My job don't allow me much time to do anything from times to times, so i had a person interested on buying the hole system so that is what i did, i sell the system.

I am planning to set up a new tank, cause this year i will have more time to keep, but first i need to buy a system again. 

I belive i will buy again an NA system, they have now a LED light unit very stylish NATURAL AQUARIO, and they have lower the prices.

And for all the other things i will buy ADA

And i will use Eheim filter, with some new stuff of seachem inside.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Three years later, but nice to see you regardless  

Sorry to hear you had to sell it. I'm going to keep mine as long as I can just because they don't make the elite cabinets any more. The grey ones are pretty, just lacks that personal touch. 

So, is NA back in action on the EU market now? The sites pricing is in euro so it looks promising.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks clean enough to perform a surgery on!


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Matsnork said:


> Three years later, but nice to see you regardless
> 
> Sorry to hear you had to sell it. I'm going to keep mine as long as I can just because they don't make the elite cabinets any more. The grey ones are pretty, just lacks that personal touch.
> 
> So, is NA back in action on the EU market now? The sites pricing is in euro so it looks promising.


Hello, hi its been a long time.

Yes.
I have contacted NA and they said they been active half a year ago.
Turns out they got back the company as the new owner were unable to fulfill their payments, and so the selling contract terminated unsuccessfully.
They have lower their prices, so i might go for a bigger tank this time. Unfortunately they don't produce any longer the Elit.
cheers


----------

